# Remington R1 problem.



## rex

I've mentioned this before but there's an outcome now.

For some reason Rem has seen fit to machine away a critical part of the frame in 4 known guns,and the first known warranty claim was lame.They replaced a plunger assy and fixed a bad grip safety,but didn't address the frame cut that will shear the lower lugs off the barrel in a matter of time-what?

* In the Gunsmithing section by Ken Mays titled 'look at this barrel bed*' in effect.The first post shows the cut that took out the barrel stop surface,and the second page shows a pic of the bowtie cut developed by the custom smiths to prevent lower lug hit below the proper place.

I have no idea what Remington is thinking here but they should honor a major screwup.Ken is going to have a ramped barrel put in but that's not a cheap gig to fix a new gun.Gives me a new outlook on them.


----------



## Jammersix

Don't read the 1911 Forum, sorry.

Do you own a Remington 1911? Have you seen one?


----------



## rex

Haven't handled one.I like Colt so unless somebody hands me one to try I may never touch one,but I don't know what that has to do with it.2 people have pics of theirs and 2 more said theirs is the same cut.I doubt there are alot out like this but they sold them,they should fix their mistake.I've seen Bubba with a mill and this ain't it.Alot of people wouldn't know this is wrong untill it breaks,so this was info to check for on theirs to know.


----------



## Jammersix

So you're talking about a problem that you've never seen on a weapon you've never touched, but you read about it on the internet, and thought you'd post it here?


----------



## rex

VA,thank you for fixing the link,I appreciate it.

Jammer,I don't get it,forget the meds or something?By your logic,since I never shot a Glock 40 they must not blow up,or since I never owned recalled ammo it doesn't exist?Be real man.It's obvious in the linked post this is a flaw in machining the frame on a run they did,and then discovered their problem.It's also obvious Rem jumped on the 1911 train with little working knowledge of it-the work order on the same gun had a nonoperational safety replaced.I know 1911s well,and I can pick out the majority of internet junk,this isn't one of those cases.If you read the thread it's pretty apparent.Calling BS because of paranoia isn't a good thing when someone here may be carrying one of these and it pukes when they depend on it.Sorry man,I'm not arrogant enough to jeopardize someone else or ignore a problem that could cause them grief.If you know 1911s,would you machine away the barrel stop surface or question someone that did?


----------



## Jammersix

That's about what I expected. With that standard in mind, everyone should sell their Remington 700s before they get killed.


----------



## rex

You've completely missed the point here man.There's a known run of these out there,if you have one with this cut someone that doesn't know better now knows.I haven't met many newbies that knew much about barrel fit,let alone timing and proper fit.If this cut isn't there,the gun is perfectly fine just like any other.Kimber had a batch of miscut feedramps years ago and there are still people that don't know about it,and probably never will.I'd rather be informed of a potential problem with something instead of finding out the hard way and losing time,money or more needlessly.I don't know about you but I'd be real mad if I wasted a barrel 1/2 life or less because the maker eliminated a crucial part of the design,only to repeat it with a new part.

There's nothing wrong with the 700 and is a fine rifle.I would just about bet that the majority of the slamfires were caused by people dinking with the trigger pulling too little engagement because they don't know what they're doing,and pointing a gun at somebody like an idiot.If I needed another rifle,a 700 is one of the top 2 I'd buy or build off of without second thoughts.


----------



## Jammersix

Well, one of us has missed the point. You've condemned the Remington 1911 on exactly the same type of evidence that CNBC used to condemn the 700.

The difference is that they at least pretended to investigate it before they repeated it, while you've never seen the problem or the weapon you're talking about.


----------



## 870ShellShucker

I have a brand new 1911R1. I've only had it for about a month. I disassembled it last night, and mine Definitely HAS the large beveled "cut" shown in the photographs in question, and does NOT have a bowtie which has also been referred to.

I'm not happy that mine has this unconventional cut, but I'm a low volume shooter, and most likely will not see a failure in my lifetime. I have several weapons, and I practice a little with each every year. I can't afford to consume the volume of ammo that some of you guys do.


----------



## Jammersix

Bowtie? Ah, the vertical impact surface. It must be.

The "bowtie" cut is a fairly recent invention, if I recall correctly, by a currently practicing 'smif.

That should tell you something. If it doesn't, consider total war. And the years between 1917 and 1945.


----------



## 870ShellShucker

Jammersix said:


> That should tell you something. If it doesn't, consider total war. And the years between 1917 and 1945.


I would like for the internals of my 1911R1 to be exactly like the proven working design used from 1941 - 1945, with the possible exception of anything which improves feeding and extraction reliability with all types of ammo.

I don't understand the net gain achieved by slicing away the top of the stop like that.

I actually have a 1911R1, so I believe that my opinion matters.

So far, no FTE whatsoever, and the only FTFs I've had were when I manually cycled the action by hand.

Yesterday I tried 5 loads:
230 Grain Golden Sabre, 200 Grain XTP, and 230 Grain FMJ Remington UMC, Winchester WB, and Federal.
Remington 230 Grain Golden Sabre and 230 Grain UMC FMJ each had the same exact POI at 10 Yards.


----------



## rex

Jammersix said:


> Well, one of us has missed the point. You've condemned the Remington 1911 on exactly the same type of evidence that CNBC used to condemn the 700.
> 
> The difference is that they at least pretended to investigate it before they repeated it, while you've never seen the problem or the weapon you're talking about.


:smt104 Sorry Dude,out of Ridlin?How do you get I condemned the piece?THERE IS A RUN WITH A PROBLEM,KNOWN,PERIOD,DO YOU NEED PICTURES?I'm also the furthest thing from a Commie Liberal so don't even compare me to the media BS.As of now there are 2 pictures of the problem and 2 others confirmed on that forum,one more here,and a return to Rem that turned out BS.

Do you know anything about 1911s?Your coments so far indicate little.The Bowtie happens to be an easy cure for the out of spec copies that have sheared lugs,have you even known about this or corrected it by hand?Answer seems quite obvious.What's your hangup on the 700,it's a crock compared to Glock KBs or getting a good Lorcin.Beam me up Scotty,I need a hit off the bong too.

Sorry VA,this is about as ignorant as a mud fence.Wipe this crap out if propper but please leave the initial info so people with early Rems can check if they're good or not.Sorry for being rude but I've dealt with an excess of ignorance today.I will not indignify myself any more to reply to this thread,if left,unless it's a legitimate post.


----------



## Jammersix

870ShellShucker said:


> I would like for the internals of my 1911R1 to be exactly like the proven working design used from 1941 - 1945, with the possible exception of anything which improves feeding and extraction reliability with all types of ammo.


If that's your goal, I would suggest a different weapon. The Remington never claimed to be a copy.

A weapon that's closer to original would be a Springfield milspec, or a GI, or a Rock Island.

If the weapon in your hand is working well, there's no reason to look for trouble from the internet, unless a piece of sky actually hits the ground.


----------



## BearTaylor

I own two R1s. They are accurate and function perfectly so I won't get too excited just yet.tumbleweed


----------



## rex

Found out a little more on this today.More have popped up and it's from the early runs before the SS version was offered.Remington also will not warranty it,they say it's in spec.Kind of funny because the I've never seen a print spec for that.

If you're thinking of buying one,insist to field strip it to check.No barrels have broke yet,but your everyday person doesn't shoot much.

Jammer,save your breath eh?


----------



## Jammersix

But you don't own one, right, buddy?


----------



## Robert1955

I was looking at getting a R1, and this news is another reason to avoid them, but after they took that 80 million dollar bribe my cash will go to another 1911 manufacturer, knock, knock, Springfield, is anyone home.......


----------



## rex

Jammersix said:


> But you don't own one, right, buddy?


Nope and never will buy another Remington after their crap.Doesn't matter though,it is a known problem on an early batch.I find it really crappy they won't warranty the small amount out there saying it's in spec-BS,there is no spec for that cut and never has been.Oh,that bowtie cut you commented about way back,that is also in the original spec prints.For some reason some manufacturers belive it doesn't need to be there and lower lugs have sheared off due to it.An early SA I had was built that way and I had to fix it because the only contact at stop was the lower 1/8".The barrel bed was also too high,when I put a BarSto barrel in it the minimal slide to barrel clearance completely disappeared.They got it together,Remington seems to think they know more than they do about things.


----------



## P51DRB

I LOVE MY R1 has performed flawless, would not hesitate to buy another one


----------



## rex

Glad you like it.I haven't followed them much but the majority of people say they are a nice piece,with the exception of this weird cut on some early ones.Enjoy it.


----------



## rex

1911.org has a couple page deal going on about this recently,it seems there's no rhyme or reason to it because guns without the cut have serial numbers between some that do.Bob Hunter,a renowned 1911 builder has publically warned people about buying these.I didn't really look for it,maybe at 1911PRO,com.If I bought one of these I would insist on a field strip to check for the dumb cut.It was suggested this cut is done to cure some fitting problem with certain ones,but I'd have absolutely no idea what the problem would be because all you need is a 1/16" chamfer on the corner to clear the barrel to lug fillet.Only they know and won't let it out.

There's been talk of out of spec dust covers and they've replaced guns over it,but I didn't look farther into it.


----------



## Jammersix

So...

You're repeating what you read? On the internet?

mmkay...

1911.org used to be one of the premier resources for information about the 1911. It's a shame to see what it's become.


----------



## rex

I'm also repeating what some top 1911 builders have seen and said about it,pretty easy concept to understand.I have also seen the cut.

I find it odd that you were banned from one site,and only pop in here with BS.Get a life man,I really don't think they will ruin their reputation guessing about this,and I'm not going to lie to anyone.I have been wrong before because I'm human,but I won't make stuff up.


----------



## Jammersix

What i don't understand is this: why are you repeating it? Do you think your words add weight to "some top 1911 builders"? Can't they stand on their own?

At least you acknowledge that the words aren't yours. Most people simply add to the noise on the internet.

If you're quoting someone, there are customs for both the quotes and the attributions. What you're doing is a form of plagiarism.


----------



## rex

Yes.they can stand on their own but they aren't on this forum are they?There are a lot of new people here and I'm sure quite a few don't visit where I go,so how would they even know about this unless they were told about it or were unfortunate enough to buy one and discover it after the fact?It's called helping people out.

Plagiarism,great.So when your local mechanic tells you to watch out for signs of a problem with your certain model of vehicle,like maybe Harley's twin cam chain adjusters wear out in x amount of time and you relay that to your friend that just bought one,that's wrong also.It's true,but still wrong.

Like I said,you were banned from one of those sights and I'm starting to see a trend of why.You aren't worth the time to reply to your BS because it's just the same old crap,enjoy life if you can,good bye.


----------



## Jammersix

LOL.

I'm glad someone is watching out for the "new" people.


----------

